# New kid on the block



## ifunky

Hi there, after using for some years a Mahlkonig Vario I was looking for a new grinder to sit proudly next to the Rocket Giotto ... so logically went for a Mazzer Mini E



























Even found the new Mazzer for Rocket version!!










So far I am finding it very consistent but sort of slower than the Vario, i need a good 18seconds to get enough for a double shot ... well 18gr While on the Vario 11seconds were enough! Quite a big difference which i found surprising because the mazzer is supposed to have a 1400rpm to 1600rpm blade speed while Vario is 1000rpm


----------



## funinacup

Beautiful machine. Heard a lot of bad things about the mini-e unfortunately.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## RisingPower

funinacup said:


> Beautiful machine. Heard a lot of bad things about the mini-e unfortunately.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


What bad things?

Minis are a bit slow, iirc smaller, less aggressive burrs than the vario.

Looks lovely, but you may want to dose rather than keep all the beans in the hopper?


----------



## ifunky

Burrs are 64mm vs 58mm so not smaller .... but could be less aggressive indeed?! That would be the only reason!?

And yes keeping the beans separately, just for the first time / picture here. Also Vario hopper is darker (Mazzer one is transparent) so i was wondering if it does affect the beans (talking here about sunlight)? Also tried to seal somehow the hopper lid ....


----------



## RisingPower

Damn








They do look slightly more aggressive on the vario and I know the mini is slow from when I had one.

Buy a big conical, then you won't have to worry about speed, just huge mounds of coffee in the burr chambers









People on home barista probably have more idea why the mini is slow.

I don't think it's so much the light as the air getting to the beans, but a combination of both probably doesn't help.


----------



## ifunky

Yep thanks, had a read at the Titan Grinder Project


----------



## jimbow

Sun light, air, heat and moisture will all affect the beans.

Unfortunately, sealing the hopper still allows in sun light and also could leave headroom above the beans for air because of the hopper's fixed volume.

Best keep them in a cool, dark place ideally in a re-sealable bag with a one way valve, squeezing as much air out of the bag as possible before sealing. Then either single dose (keep the grinder empty then pour exactly the right weight of beans for a shot into the grinder throat immediately prior to grinding them) or keep only enough beans in the grinder for a couple of shots at a time.


----------



## RisingPower

ifunky said:


> Yep thanks, had a read at the Titan Grinder Project


It's all downhill from there. In fact, that thread is why I have the k10.


----------



## RisingPower

jimbow said:


> Sun light, air, heat and moisture will all affect the beans.
> 
> Unfortunately, sealing the hopper still allows in sun light and also could leave headroom above the beans for air because of the hopper's fixed volume.
> 
> Best keep them in a cool, dark place ideally in a re-sealable bag with a one way valve, squeezing as much air out of the bag as possible before sealing. Then either single dose (keep the grinder empty then pour exactly the right weight of beans for a shot into the grinder throat immediately prior to grinding them) or keep only enough beans in the grinder for a couple of shots at a time.


I presume sunlight doesn't just cause heat, but may actually oxidise the beans.. Possibly









Edit: oh so much more than I needed to know http://blackbearcoffee.com/resources/81


----------



## fatboyslim

Photolysis?

Its a cool word, maybe a good name for a band?

Your toys are obscenely shiny. How much time a day do you spend polishing them?


----------



## RisingPower

fatboyslim said:


> Photolysis?
> 
> Its a cool word, maybe a good name for a band?
> 
> Your toys are obscenely shiny. How much time a day do you spend polishing them?


The whole point of an e61 is it's shiny! Why else would anyone buy one?


----------



## ifunky

Very shinny indeed ... That's why playing with naked portafilter and various settings isn't a good idea usually :-(


----------



## RisingPower

ifunky said:


> Very shinny indeed ... That's why playing with naked portafilter and various settings isn't a good idea usually :-(


It's why you need a conical







Very very rarely do you get squirters and poor distro


----------



## ifunky

Don't forget i just bought the Mini


----------



## RisingPower

ifunky said:


> Don't forget i just bought the Mini


So, you're saying you've had it a few hours?







Time to upgrade!


----------



## ifunky

Haha ... Hopper is quite scary too (price also btw) did you get a small hopper for it?


----------



## RisingPower

ifunky said:


> Haha ... Hopper is quite scary too (price also btw) did you get a small hopper for it?


My k10? It's running the standard hopper, I just use it to funnel beans in the neck.

It's not quite as big as a robur, but I guess it is kinda large.

Just don't look at the price of replacement burrs.

It's not the wbc edition but pretty much looks like this.

http://www.chriscoffee.com/products/coffee/commercialgrinders/compak10wbc


----------



## wickerman

That's a Pristine looking machine.

What's it like to clean?


----------



## Glenn

Nice setup ifunky. Can't believe I missed this thread


----------



## shrink

Yeah I love this setup and myself have only heard good things about the mini. The rocket in particular is gorgeous but my habit would need to be much worse to justify a machine of that level


----------



## RoloD

RisingPower said:


> What bad things?


I think on forums there has been a bit of a backlash against the Mazzer Mini (partly from people defending their own grinders, partly from people questioning its formidable status) but I think it is a very good grinder, if overpriced.


----------



## iroko

Very nice setup.


----------



## aphelion

iroko said:


> Very nice setup.


Agreed! very nice


----------



## markoutram

Looks beautiful!


----------



## sandykt

A really nice set up and i have to say i LOVE the grinder. I was thinking of Mazzer Mini E but was persuaded by members to think about the SJ which is what i got in the end but part of me still wants one.


----------



## ifunky

Thanks guys .....









Good news is : I am lovin' it myself







and as already said the only -ve on Mini for me is speed ... need a good 22s for double basket


----------



## DannyT

It's reassuring to read that it's not only me.

As a new Mini-E user I found that it's 21.5 seconds for an 18g double basket.


----------



## shrink

One thing worth saying, is that the mini e will take super jolly burrs. They are more aggressive and bring down the grind time on the mini. They also improve consistency a little.

The only potential is the possibility of "stalling" the motor on the mini with hard to grind beans at fine settings. It's not a regular occurrence by all accounts, but the mini only has a 250w motor not the 350 of the super jolly, so has less torque to push those aggressive burrs around with.

Still, for the other 99.9% of the time, I recon a mini e with SJ burrs would be a perfect home grinder


----------



## rodabod

I have a Mini. I've never really thought about 20s taking long to grind a double. It's not like I'm working in a shop.


----------



## ifunky

Bumping this thread as we moved home and had to fit everything into our new kitchen! No more Mazzer hopper


----------



## GS11

Congrats & glad you managed to fit everything in:good:

See that you have found a nice sized cabinet for the rocket.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice camera lens hood mod though!!


----------



## Daren

Nice set up! Is your Rocket just warming up in the photo? I noticed the dial on the left shows it's at about 0.5 bar... Is that normal on your machine?


----------



## ifunky

Thanks guys!

@GS11 sadly no ... had to get a custom one - but very happy about the result!

@Daren - eagle eye! indeed 0.5 bar but Rocket was just warming, sitting just above 1 bar once ready for action


----------



## Daren

ifunky said:


> sitting just above 1 bar once ready for action


That's reassuring for me









Cheers


----------



## ifunky

ordered some SJ burrs ;-)


----------



## Shady

Your setup looks sweet - same setup that I had when I had my rocket. I found the rocket very forgiving and an excellent learning tool.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofmonk

I have the Evo Cellini with the same rocket mazzer mini. The SJ burrs definitely makes a difference in speed (18 grams in 11 secs) and also noticeably less clumpy...


----------



## ifunky

Got the SJ burrs set up,so far using 19gr to 19.5gr does the work in ~14s

Not bad at all .... makes a big change for me in the morning !


----------



## Mattcolnago

Looks great! My dream setup!


----------



## ifunky

That thread is 8 years old but good to track of my coffee journey (yes getting old too...). After upgrading the Rocket to an R Nine One it was now time for the ginder!

Long awaited Mahlkonig E65S GbW arrived today .... first impression was the look my wife gave me  that's thing is BIG compared to a Mazzer Mini (clue in the name ...) and gonna have to adapt from a sturdy basic grinder to a more high tech one with loads options and setting .... tad scary but first coffees were good w/ lovely crema


----------



## GengisKhan

ifunky said:


> That thread is 8 years old but good to track of my coffee journey (yes getting old too...). After upgrading the Rocket to an R Nine One it was now time for the ginder!
> 
> Long awaited Mahlkonig E65S GbW arrived today .... first impression was the look my wife gave me  that's thing is BIG compared to a Mazzer Mini (clue in the name ...) and gonna have to adapt from a sturdy basic grinder to a more high tech one with loads options and setting .... tad scary but first coffees were good w/ lovely crema
> 
> View attachment 48054


 Just came across the thread. How are you finding the E65S?


----------



## _HH_

Love the custom wood on your Rocket! How is it to brew with?


----------



## Chrisbriton

Very nice!


----------

